# montreal and culinary schools...



## iconoclast (Aug 8, 2007)

anyone here know of any worth attending?


----------



## luc_h (Jun 6, 2007)

Iconoclast,

This one is the most renown hotel administration, tourism and cooking school in Montréal.
ITHQ -- Institut de tourisme et d'hôtellerie du Québec

Luc H (Born and raised Montrealer)


----------



## iconoclast (Aug 8, 2007)

thank you, that looks very promising. did you attend?


----------



## andyg (Aug 27, 2007)

iconoclast, I would suggest Luc as a #1A resource. He really knows his stuff.


----------



## luc_h (Jun 6, 2007)

I did not attend.
I stumbled in the culinary arts by way of food science (it's complicated).
I have had many friends attend this school in my college days though.
The campus is near the downtown core in the bistro area (very trendy place).

The reputation of this place is infused in the restaurant culture of Montreal.

(thanks AndyG, this question was easy being a Montrealer).

Luc H


----------



## iconoclast (Aug 8, 2007)

thank you.


----------

